# Porcelain sign



## Warf rat (Dec 30, 2018)

This was kind of a neat find. First I found an old barrel they cut the bottom out of to drain oil in.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 31, 2018)

That's a great sign!  How did you find it?


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice sign. Pretty good condition for it's age. Porcelain signs are always a great find.


----------



## yacorie (Dec 31, 2018)

I've never found a porcelain sign and would be thrilled to find something like that.


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 1, 2019)

Canadianbottles,I was just digging for bottles and hit it with my digging tool. It was pretty exciting. ch


----------



## sandchip (Jan 3, 2019)

Hell, yeah.  That is killer, you dog.  Got to be a good one!  Is it two-sided with a flange for wall attachment?  On the right side, it looks like it rolls over the edge of what you have it laying on.


----------

